

Ask HN: Good places to send Yahoo and other refugees? - sh1mmer

I know some great people who no longer work with me. I'm sure other HN readers have colleagues or friends who've also been laid off recently.<p>Who is hiring? How do people on HN help their friends find good job? I want to do everything I can to help.
======
andrew__
You could try adding them to <http://layofftalent.com/>

~~~
sh1mmer
Thanks for the tip.

------
jmtame
Tokbox!

